
Firefox Media Source Extensions Update - wglb
http://bluishcoder.co.nz/2015/03/03/firefox-media-source-extensions-update.html
======
shmerl
_> Media Source Extensions is still in progress in Firefox and can be tested
on Nightly, Aurora and Beta builds. The current plan is to enable support
limited to YouTube only in Firefox 37 on Windows and Mac OS X for MP4 videos.
Other platforms, video formats and wider site usage will be enabled in future
versions as the implementation improves._

So stable Linux support is still some time away.

~~~
doublec
It works well on Linux at the moment but we've been concentrating mostly on
Windows - we're enabling that first as that's the platform that has received
the most testing.

I use it on YouTube on Linux daily.

~~~
shmerl
I tried using it (in Firefox 36). It's working until it gets randomly stuck
(mostly in the video while audio continues playing). I.e. pretty unstable at
the moment.

Admittedly, I'm using it with gstreamer 0.10, since 1.0 isn't enabled in the
stock build yet. May be it's affecting the result.

~~~
doublec
Firefox 36 will have issues, yes. Nightly, Aurora or Beta will do better. You
don't need gstreamer for MSE/MP4 support. Just have set to true in
about:config the following:

media.fragmented-mp4.ffmpeg.enabled media.fragmented-mp4.exposed
media.mediasource.mp4.enabled media.mediasource.enabled

This will use the system install of library libavformat.

If you receive hangs on this configuration with FF 37 or higher, a bug report
would be much appreciated. Or contact me directly if you don't want to do the
bugzilla dance.

~~~
shmerl
I think I have OpenH264 disabled, that's why it's using gstreamer.

I don't mind filing bugs in bugzilla ;)

